# VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots



## Amonra (Nov 6, 2006)

*VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

Take the aspheric lens out of one of these : http://lightfuture.en.alibaba.com/offerdetail/53151907/Sell_LED_5W_MR16.html 

one of these : http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut651 on a star base

and put them into one of these : http://www.cones-stuff.co.uk/VB-16 3W.htm

and you get this:

I busted my VB-16  ( a new one is in the post ) while "modding it" so unfortunately no electronics and no heatsink, but i used the empty shell of the light to see if my thoughts were right. i had to make a new HS for this test. everything was done in a hurry so nothing is refined here, you have been warned. 

Enjoy












Wide focus ( head screwed all the way in )





Narrow focus ( head unscrewed just until the o-ring is slightly showing )










the hole in the reflector retaining ring had to be widened as it covered part of the lens.





As i have no electronics i cannot tell if the VB-16 electronics will work well with the XR-E but i don't see why they should not, but i will know when i recieve my new VB-16. at the moment i am DDing the XR-E from a run down 18650.

I'm really happy with this as i will have a very bright, dimmable, focussable, efficient, long running, tough, small light, with a lot of throw and a nice smooth flood beam in one very affordable package. everything i will ever need 

Now to find these aspheric lenses on their own and build a few more of these.........

Here are some comparison shots 3m away from wall using mobile phone camera and not really that blue:

VB-16 Aspheric Left - Golston 7W 2x3.6V right





VB-16 Aspheric Left - Raw NS on high right





Here are some long throw shots from my roof, again using mobile phone camera ( forgive the crappy quality )

i really do not know the distances but im guessing that in the red circle, the beam is split onto two buildings the closest one being lit by the bottom right part of the beam is about 70 meters away and the one behind it is about 100 meters away. it is not very visible how bright the light hitting is in this photo but you can compare to the next photo ( in yellow circle ) when unlit.





in red circle the beam is again split onto two buildings the closest one being lit by the bottom right part of the beam is about 110 meters away and the one behind it is about 180 meters away. again it is not very visible how bright the light hitting is in this photo but you can compare to the photo above ( in yellow circle ) when unlit.





one also has to keep in mind that the area is lit with street lamps so the beam is less visible, this is also evident as the beam is much more visible on the darker bulidings which have less street lights reflected on them.


----------



## jch79 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod*

WOAH!!! Nice job! It was just a matter of time....
Thanks for sharing!
john


----------



## Amonra (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod*

Thanks John


----------



## bombelman (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod*

Nice find IMO !

Get it working, it'll be great !


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod*

WOW!!! nice work!!!! Do you think this would work on the new model VB-16?
How did you secure the optic to the inside? More pics please I might just try that. Edit: Oh I read it again and now I get it! 

More beamshots please!

Awesome work!

AlexGT


----------



## CM (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod*

Nice mod. Can you do a side by side with another common light?


----------



## cy (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod*

thanks for the nice links...


----------



## Amonra (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod*

Bombelman: i will when i recieve the new VB-16

Alex: Thanks, i do not see why it should not work in the new model, i believe only the electronics, HA3 and that it has been made to fit a protected 18650 have been changed and not the head and reflector.

CM: thanks ill try doing some with the L1P and golston8W 

CY: youre welcome


----------



## Amonra (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod*

GOOD NEWS
I just found a supplier for these aspherical lenses


----------



## easilyled (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod*

I'll take it.


----------



## jch79 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod*

I'd be in like Flynn on this!


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod*

Nice mod and thanks for the info and pics. How much would the lenses cost? supplier? or will you sell them?


----------



## Amonra (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod*

well the supplier is the same factory that makes the mr16 bulb and he is willing to sell me some out of their stock, he is also willing to check if he can get some larger size ( particularly 27mm as the one im using is 22mm ) and/or shorter focal lengths as that would help collect more light from the XR-E and reduce the travel in the head to focus, i would then also skip making the centering ring. im not certain about the price as he will tell me exactly tomorrow but it will depend on quantities and shipping, i guess there will also be a minimum order qty. to make it worthwile for him. well see tomorrow.
I suppose i could sell them but i cannot recieve paypal payment as Malta seems to be missing from that option.


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod*

I would be interested in the 27 mm aspheric optic depending on specs and price.

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## Amonra (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod*

i could not get through to the supplier today. ill try again tomorrow.


----------



## Amonra (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

some comparison and long throw beam shots have been added to first post
Enjoy


----------



## jch79 (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

That's the definition of BLINDING!
Nice work! :thumbsup:
john


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

Nice! The cree is really suited for these optics because it puts all its light forward into them.

I got my 2.5" lens today, and tommorow I will set it up and play!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Amonra (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

I contacted the supplier of the lenses and he can supply them and he should also have a 27mm aspheric with a short focal point of about 6 or 8mm which should be perfect for the VB-16.

as for the 22mm one the price should be around $3 - $4 with a minimum of 50pcs. order.

I should get more info tomorrow.


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

Sounds very interesting - keep us posted. IsaacHayes - are you going to post some shots here or start a thread elsewhere? I'm looking forward to seeing those too. I do have an aspheric lens on the way myself - about 1" diameter with 15mm focal length I got for fairly cheap to play with on the Cree.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

matrix: I'll start a thread as I'm building a lantern/light/spotlight/whatever you want to call it with the optic. I got a relapse in my cold/flu so I haven't started.


----------



## PhotonThrower (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

Great work Amonra !

I have been thinking...lately..." Outside the Lens ". I have an idea to do with the XR-E,
aspherical optics, a penumbra and a focussable beam.

First, I will start with a disclaimer...I am not an Optical engineer !! I do not know if this will work and or is a stupid idea. There is SO much engineering talent on CPF...I hope some opinions will be offered.

To me...One feature I find usefull on a standard Mag Lite?? User beam profile adjustment feature...Spot==>Flood==> Spot...
Depending on what the lite is being used for...I think the EDC should have this abillity.
I belive this because it seems wastefull to have an optic or reflector
which provides a combination of both...as in...when I want throw...I WANT THROW.....and....when I want flood...I want flood ! Seems a waste to have both...when generally...I want one...OR...the other !! I want every available photon doing what the current situation calls for !!
This said...that It would be desireable to configure the aspherical lens....such that, the LE to lens distance is adjustable...just as Amonra has done...but I wonder if the aspherical lens were sized right, and the travel / adjustment range were sufficient...that a " Flood/spill penumbra could be achieved ??????
At one end of the adjustment range, the output is pure throw....at the other end of the range...the 75degree output of the XR-E extents outside the lens gemotery...thereby providing spill...WHEN NEEDED...
Hence...the side spill is a Penumbra !!! What do you think ?????
I would further add that in such a design..I would prefer to drive the XR-E...to the max!!! Yes, some effect on the MTTF...but...how much ??? I could live with 25K vs 50K hr !!
Thank you for your thoughts !!! 
PhotonThrower


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

I think I get what youre saying. Instead of going to pure flood when the optic is unfocused, it just spills some light around the hotspot? The Surefire K2 Kroma has an optic that has throw but also some sidespill which is a nice combination. Their KL3/KL1 are pure throw however.

So if one were to design an optic from scratch specifically for the led like the K2 Kroma, it would have a great spot and some spill.


----------



## PhotonThrower (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

YES !!! YES... I think Muahahahahah is applicable here...besides....all " normal " users love at least ONE adjustment !!! ??? Dont't they ???

PT


----------



## cryhavok (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam s*

very interested in getting some of these optics!


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

any news regarding the 27 mm asperical?


----------



## PhotonThrower (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

AlexGT,

I purchased two (2) of these to try.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/30mmdia-15mm...1QQcmdZViewItem
ebay # 280048153651. Short FL and good price...one left at time of this post!!


----------



## Amonra (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

im still trying to get some specs from the supplier


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam s*



PhotonThrower said:


> I wonder if the aspherical lens were sized right, and the travel / adjustment range were sufficient...that a " Flood/spill penumbra could be achieved ??????
> At one end of the adjustment range, the output is pure throw....at the other end of the range...the 75degree output of the XR-E extents outside the lens gemotery...thereby providing spill...WHEN NEEDED...



You could create the beam pattern you want, without substantial light losses, by allowing a suitably wide lens to defocus toward the emitter. Creating flood by defocusing away from the emitter would waste light unless a very oversized lens was used.


----------



## Amonra (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

i just got through with the supplier and unfortunately we cannot get the 27mm ones because the minimum order qty is 1000pcs. but i can get the 22mm ones in small quantities, ill have the specs later today


----------



## jal34c (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

I'd like one of the 22mm ones.


----------



## AilSnail (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

I'm in for a 22mm one, if we could find a suitable payment option? Any idea of the distance from cree base to the lens when focused, ie the back focal length?
Is 22mm the aperture or outer diameter?


----------



## crampedson (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam s*

Would you be able to post a picture of this lens by itself?


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

VERY NICE!! 

I'll take a 22mm.....again, if we can solve the payment issue.

Let us know.....


----------



## Amonra (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

I could not get the official specs as they are not available. about the payment, i still cannot recieve funds through paypal. i would need to have at least 50 solid confirmations to place an order, and i could possibly recieve one western union payment from one person which will collect paypal payments from others. this should reduce the hassle for everyone ( almost ).


----------



## AilSnail (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

I'd take two, then, probably - but I can't do the group payment at this time. Quite extraordinary how that tiny light seems to throw.


----------



## crampedson (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam s*

What's the focal length of the 22mm optic? And possibly back focal length as well?


----------



## Amonra (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

i do not remember the exact measurements also since i do not have the official specs. but i think the back focal length was 11 or 12 mm. i dont know about the front focal length but i think the back FL is the most important. if i find time ill post a pic of the lens alone and re measure the FL


----------



## AilSnail (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam shots*

newbie said to me:


> Take an object that is bright and as far away as you can find. Focus that on a sheet of paper as sharp as you can. Measure the distance from the rear of the lens to the paper. That will be your BFL. Don't get it confused with EFL.



http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=142364&highlight=focal


----------



## crampedson (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: VB-16 Cree XR-E Focussable Aspheric Lens Mod Added long throw & comparison beam s*

Thanks for the info.


----------

